# General Questions- Please Read!



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

In effort to help keep the forum clean, I thought it would help to make a general questions thread. This is where you can ask any just general trapping questions; be it about bait, sets, anything you discover along your trapping career and have questions about. It helps keep repetitive posts down and can be beneficial to any newcomers looking to pic up some tips. So lets clean up the forum and help everyone out! Dont ever be afraid to ask any question you have! And thank you to everyone who helps answer questions and help our fellow trappers!

Bitz


----------



## Fox hunter1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Im trapping for mink northeastern ND and was wondering how important is it to dye my traps, do i need to in order to cach one or what. Any help is greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## NDduckslayer (Nov 17, 2010)

On the North dakota game and fish it says. (Beginning on March 14, float sets and trapping or using cable devices on the outside of any muskrat house or structure of any size is prohibited.) Does this mean you can do float sets away from huts?


----------



## Fox hunter1 (Jan 15, 2011)

I believe you are able to use floats just not next to the house, but just to make sure call the game and fish and ask they can tell you all the specifications


----------

